# GT: Game 3 Clippers vs Suns 11/4



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






@








Los Angeles Clippers(1-1) @ Phoenix Suns(?-?)

WHEN: Saturday, November 4th at 7:30 PM PST and 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: KTLA; ESPN AM 710

Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas | Elton Brand

Key Reserves







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Chris Kaman

Suns Projected Starters







|







|







|








|








Steve Nash | Raja Bell | Boris Diaw | Shawn Marion | Kurt Thomas

Key Reserves







|







|








Leandro Barbosa | Marcus Banks | Amare Stoudemire


Q's Quote:
"Again Clippers get the Suns on a back-to-back as they play the Utah Jazz the night before and they need to capitalize and get over .500 early. They can not afford to go down 0-2 to the Suns in the regular season series as they are division rivals and might be the division champs unless Clippers take the season series and start winning. Shots don't seem to be falling for the Clippers, so I expect Dunleavy to pound the ball into Elton Brand and get some sort of inside game going before they go back to relying on the outside. I'll be at the game, so Go Clippers!!!!"

Q's Prediciton: Clippers win 114-101
Q's Prediction Record: 1-1​*


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dunleavy better use our strong BIG men.. 

I didn't understand why Dunleavy tried to match up our small/fast guys with the Suns in the 1st game... Dunleavy should of played like the Lakers.. and make the suns beat our BIGs.. Well, that was my opinon !! 

GO CLIPPERS !!!! GIVE AWAY NIGHT !!!! TEE SHIRTS !!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This time I hope the Clippers play more smartly and take advantage of their open shots. If the Clippers can shoot normally then they can win the game. It should be the Brand and Cassell show once again. Hopefully the other team members get into a flow and contribute as the bench is needed desperately in order to succeed.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

One thing for sure, the suns will be D-ing up LIvingston on the perimeter. They practically dared him to shoot those two threes that he made in the first game.

Ultimately i think this will help Livvy. one reason i think he doesnt drive as much is, hes never been an outside threat, so defenders usually play off of him. But now, if they play closer, he will have more opportunities to blow by people.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Tim Thomas looked good in the Denver game. Initially I didn't think signing TT was a good move for the Clips (it reeked of a desperate signing to replace Vlad Rad). 

I'll eat my words if he performs, more or less, like he did last night. Surely, against the Suns, he should have another solid game. 

They're going to keep with starting Sam I Am? Was the Livvy start in Game 1 just to rest Sam? I figured it was a match-up thing vs. Phoenix. Keep Sam from running too much while helping foster Livingston's confidence.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i doubt the Suns will D up Livingston anywhere but the paint....they know he cant make a shot if his life depended on it ....and well he needs to slash, drive like he did against the Suns last year in the playoffs...drive and dish it out to the open man maybe TT or Q Ross.....THEY NEED TO POunD IT IN TO ELTON and CHRIS KAMAN and when they get double dish it out and we need to knock down the shots....im confident we can win this if we play well...we beat them last year around the same time so there should be no reason why we cant do it come tomorrow 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well the Suns lost tonight. I am not sure if that is good or bad in terms with the game tomorrow. You would think that they will be going out for the win especially after the loss. However the Suns may be at a disadvantage since they did play most of their players tonight so the Clippers need to take advantage and go for the win. The key to the game is transition defense and no turnovers.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i've been screaming for this since last playoffs, but livingston better be the one defending nash, not qross...ross is a great perimieter defender, but nash has his number for some reason...livingston can almost take nash out of the game with his lockdown defense...that is the key...livy doesn't even have to run the offense, just contain nash...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah cassell is starting :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> yeah cassell is starting :banana:


He better be. 

As far as the who's guarding Nash argument, it should be Livingston on Nash and Ross on Barbosa. Ross is faster on D then Livingston and with Barbosa being the fastest in the game, Ross may be able to slow him down. Only people I'd trust on Barbosa on the roster right now are Ewing and Ross(Diaz also when he comes over) and that's what we need to do. Dunleavy needs to exploit the Suns post weaknesss!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i thought this game was at Staples.....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> damn i thought this game was at Staples.....



It is at Staples.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

this should be an interesting game if the clips can execute, but seriously Diaw's ears always crack me up.

It'll be interesting to see if they start showing any trust in Maggette, it's pretty obvious Dunleavy has no faith in him at this point.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clippers just better DAMN WIN the Game.. I'm taking the money line today..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

its very hard to beat a team coming off of a loss that they thought they should have won, just like in the first game after the suns lost to the lakers.

We will see how this goes. Hopefully with a closer to 100% cassell, Kaman, Maggette, Thomas, that will make a difference.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Finally A Clipper Game I Can Watch On Tv!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> It is at Staples.


oh yeah, i thought so..just that it says Clippers @ Suns....in the game info all the way at the top...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im hoping the Clippers can somehow beat the Suns and just send the Suns in a downward spiral where they lose 10 or 15 in a row haha


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I won't be able to do the play by play tonight hopefully for those who want it there will be someone around.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Nash gets away with his first one. Here come the sun's calls.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

that the SUNS NEVER MISS , and when they do the Clippers dont score on the other end is really really annoying :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think sam shoots far too much. do the clipper fans agree? 

i duno, just seems like he takes shots that kind of interrupt the team's offensive flow.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

suns 14
clippers 11
5:21 left in the first


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im trying not to "bash" Livingston....but my patience is wearing thin.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha at the flop by Barbosa


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha that Nash neverm misses is funny haha :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

....and the Clippers horrible offense/shooting continues....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

mobley continues to be worthless.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Livingston was WIDE OPEN, he should have taken the 3.....he made a couple the other night, and Cuttino is not shooting well....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Diaw misses..
Cuttino nails the shot from the post...
Marcus Banks Knocks down the J....
Sam Air balls the 3....
Phx 23 - Clippers 17

Corey Maggette comes in


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clips shooting 28%.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Barbosa the 3 from the corner...
Corey Maggette turns it over ....
Marion misses the 3....
Livingston with the pass to Cuttino for the layup....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Diaw posts up against TT, shoots and misses....
Marcus Banks fouls Livingston top of the key...Free Throws For Livingston...makes 1-2
Suns make 3 to end the 1st quarter but does not count....

Suns 26 - Clippers 20


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

End of the first. suns lead 26-20.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im as good as weasel or others at play by play haha but im trying cuz i saw no one else was doing it ...

the Suns are playing horrible, if the Clippers were atleast playing mediocre...they would be winning but they are playing even worse.....
can they make a shot????
geesh...put in James or something ANYTHING ANYTHING to spark the damn [email protected]!l;jknhkl;jhjklb


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Start of 2nd quarter ____
Marcus Banks misses a 3....rebound Livingston
Livingston with the J !!!!
Marcus banks carries TO .......
Corey maggette with the Layup on the other end!!!
Stoudemire misses the layup with tough d From Kaman...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Amare shooting foul on Chris Kaman....Chris misses both free throws....
James Jones makes the 3...
Tim Thomas misses the 3, Maggete with the rebound and the putback!!!!
Livingston airballs the 3 pt attempt....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Marcus Bank carries.....
Livingston dishes to Tim Thomas for the layup...
nice D by Livingston makes Marcus Banks miss the J...
Maggette on the other end posts up and scores....

Suns 29 - Clippers 30


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Barbosa gets away with a definite foul over the back of mobley on the rebound


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn suns scored only 3 points without nash in the game.. how can nash naysayers say he's not an eligible candidate for mvp? almost every time he's out, the suns suffer significantly


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice steal by Mags. Clippers workin it inside.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Corey with the post up and niice fadeaway....
James Jones misses the 3.....
Livingston misses the J....
Diaw with the hoop over Thomas.....
Kaman misses the hook shot...
Maggete with the steal!!!!
Kaman gets fouled....nails both free throws


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Kurt Thomas with the dunk....
Maggette misses the 3, Kaman offensive rebound...nails both free throws...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Kurt Thomas misses the J....
Sam nails the midrange J....
Nash makes the 3....
Maggette gets fouled in the act, nails both free throws


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Clippers lead 40 - 36

Ross misses, Kaman with the putback..
Bell misses the 3...Maggette with the rebound...
Maggette misses his shot, put tips it back in ....
Nash misses the 3...
MAGGETTE AVOIDS THE CHARGE AND makes the layups misses the free throw


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Nash makes single free throw ...
Marion with the dunk....
Cassell with the layup...

Clippers 48 Suns 39


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Sam misses the J...Elton rebounds and gets fouled and is gonna shoot two!

Clipper playing some nice D !!! and rebounding!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Elton makes both free throws 
Clippers 50 Phx 39 
Barbosa misses the shot, Kaman fights for the rebound and gets fouled...
Chris makes both free throws.....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Suns succeed in taking kaman out for the rest of the half. Nice airball nash.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand only 2-5 on free throws. Clips missing way too many free throws.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Chris picks up 3rd foul ...Tim Thomas replaces him...
Nash airballs the 3!!!
Elton gets fouled in the act...misses both free throws
Marion scores in the paint.....
Maggette misses the fadeaway.....
Nash misses the J...
Q. Ross scores and 1!!! misses the free throw...
Marcus Banks comes in for Raja Bell..
Banks gets fouled and makes both free throws...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Maggette with the score!!...
Nash throws it away...Clippers ball
Tim Thomas hesitates to shoot the 3...and travels...
4 seconds left in the half....
Ewing comes in for Corey who receives huge cheers from the crowd
Barbosa misses at the buzzer 

End of the 1st half.
Clippers 56 Suns 43


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone badmouths maggette anymore on this board and I'm gonna do diatribes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i close Safari...
go grab some money ....
and am on my way to Jack in The Box...

hAHAHA!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MAggette scored 16 points in the quarter. Also had steals and rebounds. :banana:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Anyone badmouths maggette anymore on this board and I'm gonna do diatribes.


corey cant play D :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man is Tim Thomas hurt.......


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Sam loses the ball...Steve Nash gets fouled makes both free throws
Elton misses....
Kurt Thomas misses .....
Barbosa makes the 3....
Sam gets fouled and makes both free throws...
Raja Bell rejected by EB !! 
Livingston misses the layup on the other end....
Barbosa misses the layup...
Sam travels


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Nash makes the J ...
Maggette nails the J....
Nash makes the layup...
Maggette nails the J..AGAIN!!!!! 
Raja Bell luckily makest the 3....
Cuttino makes the J 
Clippers lead 78 76 after a Marion layup...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Bringing back the defense would be nice. Nash gets his call and the suns are up by two instead of down.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Elton with the J....
Marion with the layup....
Maggette turns the ball over....
Kurt Thomas tied up the game at 80 with a dunk.....
Charging foul on Livingston....
Nash makes a wide open layup 
end of the 3rd....

Suns 82 Clippers 80


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Start of the 4th Quarter :

Tim thomas with the J ties game at 82...
Raja Bell misses the 3 , corey with the rebound....
Livingston misses the J.....
Marion makes the 3...
Cuttino makes the J.....
Marion makes the 3...again


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Maggette for 3!!!!!
Marion travels....
Kaman Throws it doooooown!!!!
Diaw lays it up ....
Livingston gets fouled in the act....makes both free throws....

Clippers lead 91 - 90


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Diaw with the layup and 1.....makes the free throw...
Livingston gets makes the shot and gets fouled.....and makes the free throw...
Marion shoots the air ball...
Mobley misses the J.....
Banks misses the J.......
Livingston drives and dishes to Cuttino flr the layup!!!

Clippers lead 96-93

7:38 left in the fourth....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Diaw misses...Suns get the rebound and miss the 3.....
Cuttino posts and scores....
Livingston blocks Barbosa!! and runs to the other end, pass from TT for the layup!!!
Corey misses...gets his own rebound....Clippers ball
Cuttino with the J!!!!
Barbosa misses the layup......
Maggette misses the 3


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Kurt Thomas gets fouled by Kaman after a Suns miss...Makes both free throws....
Brand banks in a J!!!
Diaw shoots an airball!!
Mobley gets fouled in the act...and makes both his free throws...
Kaman gets fouled...makes 1 of 2 free throws....

Clippers lead 107 - 97


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

5 point game.... pretty much, hope we can pull out and win this one though.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Suns score...Clippers miss....
Nash scores and gets fouled...misses the free throw...
Mobley misses the J.....
Bell misses the 3, corey with the rebound!
Sam misses the 3...
Kurt Thoma gets fouled by EB, makes one of two throws 

Clippers lead 107 - 102

1:23 left


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Maggette misses the 3....
EB rejects!!! Kurt Thomas!!!!!!!
Sam gets fouled nails both free throws....
Diaw gets the layup...
Livingston gets fouled will shoot two 

Clippers lead 109 - 104

30.7 Left!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Livingston makes 1 of 2 free throws....
Diaw turns it over!!!!
Sam gets fouled and nails both free throws

Clippers 112 - Suns 104 

20.6 left in the game...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

if it weren't for mags we would have lost. D or no D, we need Mags.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Nash banks in a shot ....11.6 left...
Sam gets fouled...makes both free throws

Michael Smith : "Since they got rid of me, its been downhill" (referring to the Celtics)HAHAHAH


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clips win. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Marion with the layup.....3.9 seconds left..
Corey misses both free throws....
Suns with the time out ?!!?!?! yes they shoot like 100% from 3 but not even they can make a 6 pointer haha geesh.....

Jones misses...Livingston with the rebound!!!

Clippers WIN!!!!!

114 to 108!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

good win...i still dont think we have played our best ball....im hoping we save that for a team like the Spurs or Mavs....and really showcase our talents to the fullest....
Corey played great tonight only one turnover....and shot the ball nice....free throws 
i hope he can keep it going when we play the Blazers!!!
GO CLIPPERS!!!

:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Don't underestimate the Trail Blazers... they're a young team that plays with a lot of heart.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

What a great win, although the turnout at the game somewhat dissapointed me. I didn't see the amount of fans I had expected to see, where the hell was ClipperNation??? Second game of the season, against a team who beat us in the playoffs and our opening game, and about 20% of the fans were Suns fans? I heard clapping, happiness when the Suns would score, which shouldn't happen in the second home game of the season against a Division Rival!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Don't underestimate the Trail Blazers... they're a young team that plays with a lot of heart.


oh excellent we get the trail blazers next? we're gonna tear that **** up!!! 3-1 BABY!!!


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good GAME !!!! I was cheering at the END !! Daryl was in Sec 102 today.. Man.. he is loud.. Hahahaha... GO CLIPPER !!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah Clipper Daryl haha thats the guy....hmm if we dont play a good game anything can happen i would not be too confident....Cuttino played 39 Minutes??? isnt that a bit too much when we have James or even Korolev on the bench...they neeeed to see PT ..man.....we might need them in future games if one of the starters gets in foul trouble or anything!!!! give em PT!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good win for the Clippers. They had one or two bumps along the way but they stuck through it and prevailed in the end. I got a bit worried when Marion hit those 2 3's in a row and the Suns were up by 4 but it the Clippers battled it out. TT though he didn't have a good shooting nice sure played defense well and rebounded very well. Mobley who started the game terribly seemed like he didn't miss a shot towards the end, he hit some big and tough shots when the game was close. Brand got his double double, not a monster game by him but he did have one HUGE block on Kurt Thomas. Casssell did what he does best. Kaman didn't get many touches but he did well, he had that one MONSTER dunk that was fantastic. But the POTG was hands down Maggette. He was on fire with his shots and was a huge asset off of the bench not to mention is great rebounding and defense tonight. In general everyone played well.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

the clips three point shooting is still horrendous. well, i guess i better start getting use to it


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> the clips three point shooting is still horrendous. well, i guess i better start getting use to it


Yeah, when I looked and saw that it was 8 percent, I thought it was a typo at first. 

At least they had a decent three point game against Denver...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

squeemu said:


> Yeah, when I looked and saw that it was 8 percent, I thought it was a typo at first.
> 
> At least they had a decent three point game against Denver...


that denver game actually scared me about our three point shooting cuz TT was the only person hitting the threes. if our three point shooting lives and dies with TT...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

We really need another shooter! I dont know how long the Clips can keep on winning the way there shooting from the 3pt line.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> We really need another shooter! I dont know how long the Clips can keep on winning the way there shooting from the 3pt line.


they won a lot of games last year without three point shooting but if they want to advance far into the playoffs then i think three point shooting will help. i dont see this problem being fixed anytime soon.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> they won a lot of games last year without three point shooting but if they want to advance far into the playoffs then i think three point shooting will help. i dont see this problem being fixed anytime soon.


We had Radmonvic for those 3's and Mobley actually made 3pt last year! But your right we will probably win alot of games this year but if we want to advanced we have to make the 3pt shot.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

atleast they have been shooting the 3 more often this year....last year there was games that they didnt even SHOOT 3s in the double digits!!!! and yeah if we wanna go far we have to get some more consistent 3 pt shooting and makes.....
we can play small ball with any team ...but when it comes down to it EVERYONE SHOOTS ALOT OF 3s and at a high percentage...Mavs, Spurs, Suns......all of them have a minimum of 3 3pt shooters if not more....
who do we have...
Tim Thomas, Cutiino...and Sam?? 
hmmm i dont know....i think since Q is left open alot he should work on his 3 pt shot......


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> atleast they have been shooting the 3 more often this year....last year there was games that they didnt even SHOOT 3s in the double digits!!!!


Yeah, last season there were games where they would only shoot 3 or 4 threes. Thomas, cassell, mobley, maggette, and now livingston (not to mention singleton and korolev) can shoot the three ball. They should be doing it better.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Yeah, last season there were games where they would only shoot 3 or 4 threes. Thomas, cassell, mobley, maggette, and now livingston (not to mention singleton and korolev) can shoot the three ball. They should be doing it better.


the only problem is that singleton and korolev dont get the PT to be effective. Maggette and Livingston are not a dependable shooters. so in truth the Clips only have TT Cassell and Mobley who, for the most part, dont seem to be hitting their threes


----------

